# Got my wall-hanger



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

He is a heavy 8 point that was taken at 13yds with muzzy 100 grains. The real feature that amazes me about this deer was his sheer neck/ body








size.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice deer, if you got any pics in daylight, I would love to see them. Congrats!!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

He's gonna look even bigger once you get rid of the large body.

:beer:


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Funny you should ask about daylight pictures. My buddy's mother spends most of her time hunting with a camera and she has about ten photos of this deer living. She is going to give me copies of these photos to accompany the mount. She even had a picture of this guy sparing with a younger buck!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Let us see them when you get them!!! THat would be fun to see him on the hoof!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats on the great buck! How much did that behemoth weigh?! He looks like he's gotta be pushing 3 bills!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats. nice buck


----------

